# Good-Bye Coleman Bayside, Hello 23RS



## bubstam (Mar 9, 2004)

We just got done cleaning out our Coleman Bayside Elite for the last time







. We had a lot of memories







in the old gal but can't wait for the new ones around the corner with our new 23RS







which we are picking up this weekend in Chippewa Falls, WI. Anyone have anything they can offer to us about the 23RS? I am sure this will be a learning experience







all over again with something new, but I am sure it will be well worth it!


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Congratulations, I remember how excited I was when we were close to picking up our new Outback. Had trouble sleeping at night.


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

Congrats!! We just bought a 23 RS in Feb and are taking ot out for the second time this weekend. Scan the messages around here and you will come across some good info on the 23RS.

We've had small problems but nothing that you would call "show stoppers". Enjoy and let us know what you think when you get it!!

Steve


----------



## mrshb (Mar 15, 2004)

We have our 23RS ordered and are anxious to get it. We like everyone else struggled between the 21 and 23. The 23 won out because when we have other couples camp with us we will have 2 queen beds.. Liked the outside storage also..


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

*Congratulations!!!*

Welcome to the Outbackers and the subgroup of Former Coleman PopUp Owners Who are Now Outback Owners (FCPOWNOO)


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I too...was a pop-up-er.
I traded off my 1996 Palamino for the OUTBACK. It had folding walls on the side instead of canvas. The only canvas was around the beds. We had a lot of fun with her, but am sure glad she's gone.

Besides getting used to all the great new amenites you'll have, the only major new things to get used to are:

towing larger unit
winterization
emptying of tanks

Most other things like leveling, backing, and such are basically the same as with the pop-up.

You'll enjoy the upgrade!


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Congrats on the upgrade.

We are also in the process... From the "02 Coleman Utah to the 25RS-S which we are picking up in 24 hours! The countdown begins







getting excited here sunny


----------



## Mac (Mar 26, 2004)

We are ex-pop-up-er's too. Upgraded from a Coleman Cheyanne.

We really enjoyed the pop-up and put alot of miles on it. One of the main reasons that we upgraded to our 29BHS is, the National Parks that we visit in the west (Yellowstone, Grand Teton, Glacier, Banff), have severe restrictions with soft sided campers because of the bears, that are more relaxed with hard sided campers. It took a great deal of time after each cooking activity to completely sterilize the campsite and put every thing back in the tow vehicle.

Look forward to spending much more time out and about.


----------



## bubstam (Mar 9, 2004)

Thanks everyone for welcoming us to the group,







but we had a major set back in picking up our new Outback







. We where making plans to pick up our new Outback on saturday morning but on Friday afternoon my wife called me and said that her job was being eliminated and she no longer had a job.







We are going back to our Bayside for a little longer but when we get back on our feet again, we are going to get us an Outback







. I am still going to stay a member so I can keep in touch with you great people.







You people will be the first to know when we are Outback owners for the first time! Thanks again


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

This site may be OUTBACKERS but really, it's about camping, RVing, and people uniting. You are welcome here. Hope your OUTBACK dream comes true soon. Good luck.


----------

